# Necromunda Returns!



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

And I foolishly thought that Shadow Wars was going to be the best we'd get.








Necromunda Is Back!

It’s been more than a decade since we last visited the Underhive, but very soon you’ll be able to battle it out in the depths of Hive Primus.








If you’re new to the hobby, you may not be familiar with Necromunda – or perhaps you’ve only heard about it from the fond memories of other hobbyists. Necromunda dives into the underworld of the Imperium, allowing players to control their own Hive Gang – a pack of ruthless criminal killers augmented with black-market cybernetics, gene modifications and scavenged weaponry. Where Warhammer 40,000 puts you at the head of an army, in Necromunda, the scale is much smaller but the action is just as intense – every single Ganger counts.








Between intense skirmish battles, your gang will grow from a pack of battle-hungry Juves to a feared and respected syndicate of hardened veterans. To get there, however, you’ll have to battle against your fellow players, each with a gang of their own.

The Underhive is a big place, and the gangs that inhabit it are as diverse as the alien races that inhabit the 41st Millennium. We’re launching Necromunda with two classics.

Gangs from House Escher are fast, deadly, and cruel. While lightly armoured, these cunning warrior women hold their own in melee combat, while at range, they are notorious for their use of armour-melting plasma weaponry.
















The gangers of House Goliath are a living testament to brawn over brains. Every member of House Goliath is a slab of vat-grown muscle, armed and armoured with repurposed industrial gear.
















​
What makes these miniatures even better is that they’ll be available in multi-part, plastic kits – so easy to assemble, customise and paint into a gang of your own.

Keep your eyes on Warhammer Community for all the latest news and previews.

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/08/13/breaking-news-necromunda-returnsgw-homepage-post-1/


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

This is very good news. I'd actually expected Shadow War: Armageddon to be the effective replacement and thus end of it.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm excited. This was my first introduction to 40K. 
Some guys I knew at school, an eon ago, had these and were painting them in art class.
Never got to play myself so I'm probably going to blow more money I shouldn't on this.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Like @Roganzar this is how I got into minis and this is Still my favorite game system. I still have my old gang sheets. Time to break out my old Goliath And escher minis!!! Can't wait to see what the Candor and Van Saar will look like. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Never got into Necromunda but always loved the minis. It is great they are bringing back those classics.
But it makes me a bit sad because my all-time favourite is BFG and release of Necromunda probably means delay for next 2-3 years.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Entarion said:


> Never got into Necromunda but always loved the minis. It is great they are bringing back those classics.
> But it makes me a bit sad because my all-time favourite is BFG and release of Necromunda probably means delay for next 2-3 years.


I wouldn't be too sure. In little over a year they've released Blood Bowl, Shadow Wars, a new edition of 40k, various supplements for all. They are going at a rate of knots at the moment. BFG might be just around the corner.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the original article hinted at bfg or similar making a comeback. Anyone else remember when they gave you the game and rules in white dwarf to test it out? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I wouldn't be too sure. In little over a year they've released Blood Bowl, Shadow Wars, a new edition of 40k, various supplements for all. They are going at a rate of knots at the moment. BFG might be just around the corner.


Let this be true, I never got into Epic SpaceMarine and B.F.G when I had the chance!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> Let this be true, I never got into Epic SpaceMarine and B.F.G when I had the chance!


FW have said all the specialist games will return, except for Inquisitor. They hired a whole new team to do it a couple of years back.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> FW have said all the specialist games will return, except for Inquisitor. They hired a whole new team to do it a couple of years back.


I know, but I have those vouchers I told you about burning a hole in my bedside locker! I want it I want it I want and I want it now mommy!!!!!!!!! Also facebook is fooked on my tablet, ill have to upgrade it


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like it's getting a proper ad campaign.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Miniatures look fantastic but I will wait for other gangs. Delaque and Enforcers were always my favourite. But I guess all new miniatures will be great.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

From the Warhammer Community page:


Posted 31/08/2017
*A Closer Look at Necromunda*










Get ready for a new generation of war in the underhive – Necromunda is coming back.
We already knew that the classic game of underhive gang-war was returning later this year, and now, after the Studio Preview at the NOVA Open, we know a lot more.

The new core set for this game is absolutely packed with content to get you started: a full board representing the sewers and confines of the underhive, a rulebook, character cards, templates, dice and of course, your gangs.
#gallery-1 { margin: auto; } #gallery-1 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 100%; } #gallery-1 img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf ; } #gallery-1 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; } /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */  

There are two full gangs in the box – one set of nimble warrior-women from House Escher and one set of gene-crafted brutes from House Goliath. Each of these miniatures is detailed, characterful, and true to the classic spirit of Necromunda – hairstyles and all! We’re very pleased to say that both these gangs will be full, multi-part kits, with an enormous level of customisation.
#gallery-2 { margin: auto; } #gallery-2 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 100%; } #gallery-2 img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf ; } #gallery-2 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; } /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */  

One of the best things about Necromunda is building a gang and equipping your gangers with wargear, and each kit is absolutely packed with options. There are weapons for any situation, from classics like the stub gun to more esoteric choices like the repurposed industrial equipment of House Goliath or the chem-weapons of the Eschers.
#gallery-3 { margin: auto; } #gallery-3 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 100%; } #gallery-3 img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf ; } #gallery-3 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; } /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */  

As well as these, you’ll be able to arm your gangers with grenades, gas masks, additional armour and even modular hairstyles. Whichever gang you build, each member will be a character in their own right – perhaps a lumbering Goliath bruiser equipped with a rudimentary stub-cannon, or a fast moving Escher assassin wielding twin duelling laspistols.
The set’s gaming tiles and simple bulkhead scenery allow you to play games very quickly and easily, and make the game very portable.
#gallery-4 { margin: auto; } #gallery-4 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 100%; } #gallery-4 img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf ; } #gallery-4 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; } /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */  

As well as the underhive style of play covered by the boxed set, there will also be ways to play Necromunda with the multi-level skirmishes that defined the classic version of the game. These work great on tables using the Sector Mechanicus terrain sets released earlier this year (great news for anyone who built a Shadow War Armageddon board).
#gallery-5 { margin: auto; } #gallery-5 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 100%; } #gallery-5 img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf ; } #gallery-5 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; } /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */  

Both ways to play are tense, tactical games that recreate the no-holds-barred brutality of underhive war – you’re going to have a blast.
#gallery-6 { margin: auto; } #gallery-6 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 50%; } #gallery-6 img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf ; } #gallery-6 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; } /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */   
  

We’ll be taking a closer look at Necromunda nearer to its release, including what you can expect from the rules, how you’ll be able to build your gang and much more – in the meantime, let us know what you’re most excited about on the Warhammer 40,000 Facebook page.
#gallery-7 { margin: auto; } #gallery-7 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 25%; } #gallery-7 img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf ; } #gallery-7 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; } /* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */     

The battle for the underhive starts this November.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Leaked from forthcoming WD.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

How to play.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm so excited i think i wee'd a little bit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> we’ve had loads of questions from Necromunda fans about when Delaque, Cawdor, Orlock and Van Saar will be joining Goliath and Escher in glorious plastic. We’re pleased to say that Necromunda: Underhive and Gang War will be but the first of many Necromunda releases. While Goliath and Escher will be available in their own boxes from day one, they’ll be followed by the four other Clan Houses in 2018. If you’re eager to get stuck in straight away, make sure to like the Necromunda Facebook page for the latest news and updates about the game, and be sure to check out the Necromunda website.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Necromunda is up for preorder, and some extra stuff is dropping for it already. Nice to see a nod to the old lord. 

The next generation of Necromunda is less than two weeks away, but it’s only just the beginning. Whether you’re planning on playing with the warrior-women of House Escher or conquering the underhive through the might of House Goliath, thanks to Forge World, you’ll be able to add a bestial bounty hunter to your roster – if you’ve got the credits.



Meet Gor Half-Horn. Nobody knows where this mysterious bounty hunter comes from, or quite how a member of one of the most hated subgroups in the Imperium* managed to get a bounty hunting license. Look familiar? That’s because Gor Half-Horn is, in fact, a re-imagining of a classic model from Rogue Trader from the abhuman auxilla – inspect him closely and you’ll even notice the Imperial Aquila on his chest.

Wherever he’s from, Gor makes for a valuable asset in your Gang War campaigns. If you’re rich in credits, but your Gangers have an unfortunate habit of dying, or you really, really need a particular rival in the campaign taken out, you can hire Gor for a single game. On the tabletop, he’s a terror, combining mutant strength with a LOT of firepower and a pretty awful temper – whatever you do, if your opponent hires Gor, do NOT let him charge you!

Gor Half-Horn’s rules and fighter card are included with the model, as well as rules for adding him to your gang in both one-off and campaign games of Necromunda. This is just the first of what Forge World has planned for the game of gang warfare in the 41st Millennium – like Blood Bowl, there are plenty of awesome models in the pipeline to support the plastic ktis and gangs you’ve already seen.

This guy will be available to pre-order on Friday, meaning if you get yours, he should show up around the same time as the rest of your Necromunda orders.

*narrowly beating out pacifists and the insufficiently pious, but falling just short of psykers and heretics…


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More hive scum minis. These look fantastic.


----------

